# I just sold an 11 year old HS928



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

I just sold my 11 year old HS928 track drive (canadian model) for $800 within 20 minutes of posting it for sale on Kijiji. As far as I know the rear axle bearings were gone and according to the symptons many prospective buyers said that it was a common problem but costs around $400 to repair...otherwise it ran fine and blows the snow just as far as when new. It was also well maintained. I'm wondering because it sold so fast...did I leave any money on the table? My receipt where I bought it 11 years ago was $3400 taxes in and it was a manual start. but as you probably can imagine (or maybe can't imagine) that was 11 years of hard brutal Canadian winters!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You more than likely got your money's worth out of it.*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You could have definitely gotten more Canadian dollars for it (reason why it sold so fast). Oh well, it's gone now.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Good 928 units in Toronto area go from 1500~3000 depending if they have the electric start/electric chute control. You most likely left money on the table .


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Shoulda, woulda, coulda. You set out to sell the snow blower. You priced it fairly and got a quick response. Mission accomplished. You did fine. Don`t look at it any other way. Good job!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Before I started selling blowers I went on "all of craigslist" and searched for the blower I was selling. This site lists everything posted on craigslist for the searched item all over the country and maybe the world ( not sure )

You can get dozens of listings and can get a good ballpark figure of what it is the average advertised price.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

My uncle sold his 15 year old, tracked 928 with electric start this winter for $2200, east coast Canada.


----------

